# Lr3 Igf-1



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

How long after workout should I shoot Igf because I got a 30min drive home does it matter or does it have to be immediately?

Dragon


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its stable at room temp for 1 month if its omega igf1 lr3, you could take it to gym


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

I no its stable but I dont really want to shoot at gym. Is it ok to shoot 30min after workout in muscle used?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yes


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

not sure about this i got AA, bac water and igf how do i mix em all up just to double check?

cheers

drac


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the closer to the end of the workout the better the results, you mix the aa with the IGF and use the Bac water to help push the IGF through the pin when you inject....you do not mix the IGF with Bac water


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

ok thanks is there a specific order with the Igf and bac water does it matter which one you draw up first?

thanks

D


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if its to help push it threw the pin into the injection area then behind the igf1 would make sense


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you draw the Bac water first say 40iu's althouth the amount does not matter then the IGF-1LR3 so the Bac is the last to leave the pin


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

O ryt im learning here lol so the amount of bac water is this dependent on how much igf you draw up or how does it work


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the amount of Bac water is irrelevant as it is just to push the IGF through


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

what sort of pin is best for quad and bicept shots? cant really hit the them with the small pins? what gauge do you guys use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you use an insulin pin for all IGF shots


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

pscarb could you please post up a method for mixing igf lr3 from powder.And or ready mixed method....cheers mate...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

just a silly Q. when you pull up water then igf is the needle not blunted for your shot?

Dragon


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

^ If going through two stoppers then yes. Try unpicking the aluminium from the bac water, but leave the stopper. Then remove stopper to obtain water. Multi-uses arent considered sterile after the first use anyway so its not majorly any worse sterility wise.

Or you could use an orange and a 1ml. Change pin.

If you're hard enough..lol.

Acetic acid to be added to lypholised powder gently. Amount to determine dose. ie 1ml-1000mcgs. Giving 0.1ml-100mcgs. (or 10ius on 1ml slin pin)

Leave to dissolve. Mild swirling of vial acceptable.

Suck up bac water. Any amount.

Suck up IGF. Pre-determined amount.

Shoot.


----------



## chem73 (Nov 30, 2006)

Use a slin pin. And do NOT remove the stopper, always keep it as sterile as possible when you are going to shoot IM or subQ. A slin pin might go a little blunt but it still easily penetrates the skin. Not worth it to remove any stoppers.

Otherwise Kingprop is right.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Whats the real benefit of adding the bac water? Does it just help get the full ammount of igf through the pin considering how little there is? I was told you shoildnt use bac water with igf, so with this being added behind the igf does it degrade it in any way, or was not using bac water more to do with shelf life which is what im thinking from memory?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

An airborne pathogen could sneak in anywhere. Ive always removed the waters top like that. Never had a problem.

Now I use the 2ml sterile water amps from the 'support group' T2 building round the corner where the crack heads go.

It doesnt contain benzyl alcohol, if you are worried about that degrading your IGF.

But then, if you are worried about degradation of your IGF (and you should be) I wouldnt use the 1mg (1000mcgs) 2ml vials that supposedly 'need' a dilutent like acetic acid (100mM)

If heat and acidity denature proteins, as they do, and if your dose is say 25mcgs/d I wouldnt want it to sit in something with a high pH for forty days.

I have used the 1mg vials with AA and found it great first four or five shots, then the effects dissipated. Remembering that Gensci used to do a 100mcg 'single shot' 2ml amp with water to dilute and then thinking about shipping and size of import with things from overseas, it appears to me that IGF may be following the HGH route.

At first Generic HGH came in 4iu 2ml vials (Ansomone still does) Then we had 8iu 2mls (brown tops, reddy brown tops) Then came Hygetropin 8ius. Then came 10ius in 2ml vials. During this time Jins went from 4ius to 10ius. Also during this time people were getting ripped off buying 10ius that were really 4ius. Its a lot more profitable to import 10ius per 2ml vials just by volume. Larger dosage, longer storage needed.

IGF has done the same thing. And then according to Gropep's website IGF1Lr3 should be stored in a dilute acetic acid solution. So we have the larger kits being sold with AA. But not using Gropep's IGF; its generic Chinese...

And some sellers of IGF are making their own AA solutions. With something so fragile and expensive why risk it? If all buyers insist only on the 4ius HGH 2mls and the 100mcgs IGF 2mls sellers will source them.

Generic peptide use is more effective imho when you consider the above.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Kingprop thanks bro how did your contest go? last I heard you were 12days out or something.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Got to the British finals mate but lacked condition. First season though, and now more determined to better it next year.

In answer to the first question mate, wait till you get home is fine imo.

Ive always got on better with pre-workout shots. You get a fantastic pump, insane vascularity; and if you dont drink carbs during the workout the IGF will get you into ketosis fast. PWO cardio then is very beneficial.


----------

